# S300/S301 v. BB58



## dberg (Jan 7, 2014)

Thinking very seriously about adding a S300/301 or BB58 to my Explorer 1. I'm interested in feedback on the S300 vs. 301. I really like the BB58, but I am not a fan of the snowflake hands, or the gilt. I want to keep it at 40 mm and don't like dressy divers. So, that eliminates the various Omega options, as well as the blue S300. But, I am interested in feedback on the S300 black dial vs. the S301 with the yellow patina. To me it is more tolerable than the gilt, but then again -- I'm not a huge fan of the dials on the S300/301. I think that with some steel markers, they could have upped the look. That is the only thing that bothers me about this watch. Thoughts on other suggestions? Thoughts on the 300 vs. 301? I would likely get on a bracelet and also leather.


----------



## 1165dvd (Sep 9, 2010)

Ever considered the Sinn EZM line for a toolish diver? Doesn't seem like what Bremont is offering fits your needs.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## 1165dvd (Sep 9, 2010)

Btw, if you'd like to try one out without absorbing the depreciation on most Bremonts, this is a pretty reasonable deal. But also indicative of the problem with buying a Bremont new.

https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink/to...&share_fid=13788&share_type=t&link_source=app

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sonar (Sep 9, 2019)

I was going to the same process. The S301 is nice, very nice in person. It has a matte look that sets is apart from other divers. I was offered 35% off without even asking. Checked around here and it seems a decent but reasonable discount

The BB58 is a different league though. While the matte of the S301 is nice the BB really pops without being flashy. The gold doesnt look bling but understated.

The case of the S301 is quite unique with the layers but I didnt find it very appealing. The leather strap felt very, very cheap and flimsy

To me the S301 is a watch I would love to snatch up when I find it for a GOOD price while the BB is the grail










Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G955F met Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Bad question for the Bremont forum I feel.

Surely the Bremont fans will give you a tainted version of what you would get on the public forum??

I will just say that the BB58 is the only Tudor that I have ever considered buying as it has pretty much perfect dimensions and looks great on the wrist, in fact a lot of Watch journalists have described it as the perfect watch, and they get to handle a lot more watches than we do.

So stiff competition for any comparison.


----------



## DWebber18 (Jul 20, 2012)

Between those 2 models I would probably go for the Tudor as that is the best representation of the style I think you are going for. I really liked the S300/301 when I tried them on but went for the Waterman as something different and to me it felt more special on the wrist than the other models.


----------



## zuckermania (Feb 27, 2009)

Not a huge fan of the long lugs on the Bremont. Otherwise a great watch.


----------



## Axlwatches (Jul 10, 2019)

these look great on aftermarket leather bands


----------



## Alfa2600 (Jul 27, 2018)

I was never interested in either, but then I looked at a Tudor BB chrono and had to have it. It's 41mm so the smallest watch i own, now I've got use to the size I love it and definitely would recommend looking at the BB range. Cant really comment on the s300/s301 as I've never tried one on.


----------



## Unsolved_Mistry (Mar 15, 2016)

I picked the s300 blue over the bb58, the Tudor looked a little too simple. The case on the bremont is gorgeous and with the hardened materials it was an easy choice for me. Although I am a sucker for 12,6,9 dials (and the bremont handset looks great compared to the snowflake imo).

Sent from my mind using telepathy


----------



## shedlock2000 (Aug 3, 2017)

Unsolved_Mistry said:


> I picked the s300 blue over the bb58, the Tudor looked a little too simple. The case on the bremont is gorgeous and with the hardened materials it was an easy choice for me. Although I am a sucker for 12,6,9 dials (and the bremont handset looks great compared to the snowflake imo).
> 
> Sent from my mind using telepathy


The Tudor is a nice piece, and it certainly fits well on me, but I think I'd have gone with a Bremont too. My only issue with them is the lack of bracelets that match their pieces and they don't seem to look right when they do.

I've been pleased with my Alt1 - but it's just too big and doesn't have a bracelet that matches (which is a big issue for me). I was hoping they'd spit out an S301 gmt with 0-24 lumed bezel. If they do, I'll be all over it.

Enjoy your new piece! Wear it in good health and with great pride.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Unsolved_Mistry (Mar 15, 2016)

shedlock2000 said:


> The Tudor is a nice piece, and it certainly fits well on me, but I think I'd have gone with a Bremont too. My only issue with them is the lack of bracelets that match their pieces and they don't seem to look right when they do.
> 
> I've been pleased with my Alt1 - but it's just too big and doesn't have a bracelet that matches (which is a big issue for me). I was hoping they'd spit out an S301 gmt with 0-24 lumed bezel. If they do, I'll be all over it.
> 
> ...


It does baffle me how bremont cannot make a fitted end link for all their models. I do wish mine had the female end links as the 40mm diameter watch does not need an unexpectedly large lug to lug feel. Enjoy the bb58! Wonder if Tudor will make a new colourway bb58 too. If they did one akin to the s&g I'd have to sell a kidney! I do wish bremont made more s300 models

Sent from my mind using telepathy


----------



## Turpinr (Dec 10, 2017)

I'm thinking of getting the Bremont in blue and already have the 58.
Where in the UK are these reductions on Bremont watches that I keep hearing about ?


----------



## Turpinr (Dec 10, 2017)

I ordered a blue S300 on a rubber strap today from Banks Lyon in the UK.
I'm looking forward to becoming a Bremont owner 👍oh yes


----------



## Turpinr (Dec 10, 2017)

Picked my S300 up this morning from Banks Lyon in Lancaster.
Cheers for @bounce who recommend this AD.


----------



## bounce (May 31, 2010)

Excellent pictures of a fantastic watch, glad it all went smoothly & you are happy with it.


----------



## Turpinr (Dec 10, 2017)

bounce said:


> Excellent pictures of a fantastic watch, glad it all went smoothly & you are happy with it.


Yeah very happy.Still getting used to wearing a strap rather than a bracelet.l

Sent from my SM-A105FN using Tapatalk


----------



## bounce (May 31, 2010)

Yes, same here but quite like it now, may go deployment in the future though.


Turpinr said:


> Yeah very happy.Still getting used to wearing a strap rather than a bracelet.l
> 
> Sent from my SM-A105FN using Tapatalk


Yes, same here, quite used to it now though, may go deployment/deployant in the future though.


----------



## MJM (Sep 16, 2009)

I have a BB58 and an S300 white. Great two watches collection. I do however find I wear the BB58 most of the time. I found I keep it on the steel bracelet and wear it doing most things. If I’m in the mood for a nato or something more bright the S300 gets wrist time. Both feel great in wrist but I think the 58 hugs the wrist better and just works. Even if I never change the strap I can wear it with a suit in the day and t-shirt at night. It’s just classic. Too me it’s a Rolex at half the cost. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MJM (Sep 16, 2009)

And if your Explorer 1 is a mark ii I'll trade ya a Tudor and a Bremont for it 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

